
Admin - Configuration - Images - Zen Cart(tm) Wiki - divia
http://www.zen-cart.com/wiki/index.php/Admin_-_Configuration_-_Images
======
divia
Posting this was a complete mistake. I accidentally clicked my bookmarklet.
Anyone know how to delete a submission?

